#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Ритуал Лутор - Подношение Нагам

## Dechen Zangmo

Ритуал Лутор - Подношение Нагам

Многие стихийные бедствия, а также болезни людей, особенно кожные,
 заболевания почек, желчного пузыря, депрессии, апатии, психические
состояния, неприятности бытового характера, вроде текущих труб или
прорываемой канализации зачастую вызываются так называемыми провокациями
духов воды, Нагов. Эти провокации являются ответом потревоженных существ
на разрушительную деятельность людей -- осушение земель, загрязнение
окружающей среды, забой скота и пр.Ритуал Лутор, или подношение Нагам, духам воды и деревьев, служит
для умиротворения этих существ.

Для того, чтобы умилостивить Нагов, им подносят молочные продукты,
благовония санж, особые лекарства в специальные благоприятные дни. *Один
из таких дней - 12 августа, воскресенье. В этот день у нас всех появиться
уникальная возможность умилостивить Нагов!*

*Лама Наванг Реглам имея прямую связь с Нагами* проведет этот необычный
ритуал Лутор -- Подношение Нагам.*

*http://www.karmapa-khenno.ru/articles/1100/ *

*Для подношения необходимо принести: *сметану, кефир, сливочное масло,
чай черный (рассыпной), мед, благовония санж (порошок), мука, подсолнечное
масло.

*Так же лама Наванг передаст во время ритуала лунг на мантру Дзамбала.

Подробно читать на сайте http://www.karmapa-khenno.ru/news/1105/

----------

Osh (11.08.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Очень странная у него связь, поскольку в воскресенье наги находятся в своих обителях и он должен это знать  :Smilie:  Соответственно ритуал можно проводить, можно не проводить, результат будет один - наги не услышат  :Smilie: )))))))))))

----------

Tashi_Tsering (08.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (08.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

В гороскопе есть дни подношения нагам, это также определенные числа лунного месяца, а не только дни недели. Вероятно число выпало на воскресенье.

----------

Dechen Zangmo (08.08.2012)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> В гороскопе есть дни подношения нагам, это также определенные числа лунного месяца, а не только дни недели. Вероятно число выпало на воскресенье.


В августе дни подношений нагам: 2, 18 и 27-го.

----------

Артем Тараненко (09.08.2012)

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

Сколько календарей, столько мнений. Ламе видней. У него тибетский лунный календарь. Была б другая дата, он бы сказал.

----------

Кунсанг (09.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> В августе дни подношений нагам: 2, 18 и 27-го.


Дело в том что вообще числа могут и на воскресенье выпасть. 12 августа это какой лунный день? И потом не только может по числам и дням недели делают подношения нагам. Есть еще звезды. Также часы. Может в воскресенье есть один час такой. То есть конечно часы все есть, но может есть благоприятный час, когда наги услышат.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Сколько календарей, столько мнений. Ламе видней. У него тибетский лунный календарь. Была б другая дата, он бы сказал.


Так и у остальных ведь отнюдь не тайский. Вот пожалуйста, что говорит тибетский календарь относительно нагов в 12го августа

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Есть один интересный буддийский гороскоп где говорится о днях, когда лучше не совершать добродетели, что это станет причиной многих бед. Когда спросил об этом гороскопе у тибетского геше лхарамбы, он ответил что в прошлом все именно так и было, но как сейчас дело обстоит сказать трудно. День, когда владычествует над миром такой-то нехороший дух или божество и т.д. День когда за миром смотрит Ченрези и в этот день добродетели возрастают.

----------

Дондог (21.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Посмотрел в монгольский гороскоп Тэрбиша, которым также пользуются ламы. В этом августе или месяце овцы это дни - 4,5,9,10,19,20,23,24,25,26,29,30 когда наги приходят. ПО объяснению Тэрбиша хотя есть много традиций связанных с приходом и уходом нагов, эти приведенные лунные дни исходят из Калачакра-тантры, из раздела о реализациях связаннных с нагами. Смотрим далее - 12 августа этот 25 лунный день. Что подходит, также это день дакинь.

----------

Sucheeinennick (11.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Астрология в Тибете одна и календарь один. Готов показать Вам 3 календаря, в которых указаны вышепреведенные даты. Покажите мне тот, в котором есть 12 августа


Не думаю что астрология одна в Тибете. То, что приводит Тэрбиш в монгольском гороскопе, это не монгольская астрология, а астрология из Калачакра-тантры. Ею конечно пользуются в Тибете. Тэрбиш упоминает вначале, что учений, связанных с днями прихода и возвращения нагов к себе домой очень много. Кстати в месяц коровы наги вообще не приходят и не уходят.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> ... вроде текущих труб или
> прорываемой канализации зачастую вызываются так называемыми провокациями
> духов воды, Нагов.


с каких пор наги отвечают за состояние наших водопроводных труб? я думал это дело домовладельца, следить что бы оснастка труб в квартире не прохудилась.
и следуя логике, водопроводная (сантехническая) я нить UniLock-"труба на замок" решает все проблемы с нагами, без прибегания к нагапуджам и вливания молока в канализационную трубу и запихивания туда порошка санга.

----------

Дондог (21.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (09.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Тараненко одобрил, все в порядке, можно проводить. Ура!

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

Непонятно, почему всякий раз устраивают полемику по поводу ритуалов и лам! Приглашаются все, кто хочет прийти на ритуалы и учения. Если возникают сомнения по поводу слов ламы или день смущает, это ваш выбор. Полемику зачем устраивать?! Такое впечатление, что вы проучились в монастырях столько же сколько и ламы, получили минимум столько же учений, сколько ламы, и считаете, что у вас есть право после этого опровергать или вступать в дебаты по всякому поводу касаемо слов и решений лам. Вы так смешно выглядите всякий раз, когда начинаете друг перед другом "умничать". И не надоело же вам играть в умника и умницу!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.08.2012)

----------

